# how to boost mic volume without creating static noises



## skinder506 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have the toshiba a505-s6980 laptop with Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit. I am able to record audio easily but the mic cannot pick up my voice that well. I've tried to by going to 

sounds>Recordings>microphone>Properties>levels

from there I have two bars; Microphone and boost. On Mic, I have it on 80 and boost 0.

When I place the boost up to +10db, static comes thru but the mic picks up a little more sound as well. As I play around with lowering the mic volume and raising the boost volume the static goes from a little annoying to Obnoxiously loud with a high pitch squealing. 

Any help??


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try a different mic. Increasing boost almost always creates undesirable effects. The issue is typically just a poor mic, or a poor audio card/mic input.


----------



## skinder506 (Jan 13, 2010)

its an internal mic and I do not have a spare external mic. If there there isn't a known way without buying more equipment than it is fine. Thank you for the help


----------

